# Old Dominion 100 - we did it!!



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The next hold we were not allowed to have crew, but the OD had plenty of volunteers available to help. I was able to relax enough to eat part of a sandwich (I am a horrible eater on rides)!











The third loop has less quantity of rocky trail.. but it starts with a 7 mile climb.





























Next hold we were able to meet up with our crew again. We got to hear about how the people riding in front of us were doing and were pleased to hear most were doing well.











Heading out on the next loop, we caught up with a lone horse and rider. She quickly joined up with us. Ironically, she was good friends with a lady we had randomly met on trail at the last 100 we had done (in Vermont).




















Next hold had the last of the light vanishing from the day. From that point, the massive climbs and horrible rocks were done and we were heading for home!

















The horses were happy to be headed home and didn't hesitate in the dark. Sultan had his power walk on and led most of the way. It wasn't long until we dropped off the last trail onto the road back to camp. The moon was full and the night was full of the call of whippoorwills. Crossing the finish line - four abreast, tied for 10th - was magic. Everyone passed the final vetting with flying colors.

The boys earned their buckles!










:clap::happydance::happydance::clap:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like you had an awesome time! I'd love to do something like this, someday... Congrats, and thanks for sharing the pics 8D


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, you're living my dream... thanks for sharing, I love the photos! 

Congratulations!! You did a heckuva great job!! How long did it take you? I would need a lot of ibuprofen, ha.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

So amazing. I can only dream to accomplish one day what you have! Such beautiful country and so different from what I'm used to down here in sandy, no hill Florida.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is so awesome ! Is it really 100 miles? I can't believe that. I can't imagine riding in one day 100 miles. Were you cantering much of that time? I would totally totally totally totally love to do this.

I just wanted to add that when I say totally totally totally love to do this, I mean in my dreams. I'm 56 and never done any kind of endurance ride before in my life. But, it would be so cool.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> This is so awesome ! Is it really 100 miles? I can't believe that. I can't imagine riding in one day 100 miles. Were you cantering much of that time?


My garmin said 99.68, so pretty darned close to 100! 

Our average moving pace was about 6 mph, which translates to mostly walk and trot with the occasional canter just to use some different muscles. This ride has such a variety of footing that you make time where you can, otherwise you may wind up overtime (only allowed 24 hours to complete, including the hold times).


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I just wanted to add that when I say totally totally totally love to do this, I mean in my dreams. I'm 56 and never done any kind of endurance ride before in my life. But, it would be so cool.


There is no reason you can't, assuming your health and your horse's health is up to it. One of the ladies I was riding with will turn 65 this year. There are several people in our region in their late 70s and even early 80s who are still regularly competing. 

There are other distances to start out with, so you can work your way up to 100s if that is your goal. But many people find they are happy riding the lessor distances and have no desire to move up - around here many people refer to Limited Distance rides (rides under 50 miles) as the "luxury distance" as it sure is nice to be "done by 1!"


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Takes me back! Great photos. Thank you for sharing.
Well done!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I really like the photo of you with the ride title. Ya'll look sharp!!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!! 
That's great, good job. I had seen your post-video on Ridecamp.
Thanks for sharing with us. 
OD and Vermont are on my bucket list.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Cangrats to you and your DH, and of course Sultan & George!!

Really love the the OD cover shot! Are you the cover girl for this year? 

Those trails look alot like the ones I ride in the Talladega Forest! I can't imagine doing 100 miles of that terrain...

How long did it take you to ride it?


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

Not to steal Dawn's thread (cause I'm too lazy to make my own :lol but I wanted to add some pictures of her ride for you all...from the "crew" standpoint...which was a BLAST!

The day/night before the ride...

My drive into the mountains of VA...








Ridecamp






















Dawn's pups hanging out at the trailer...true endurance dogs! :wink:








Ride meeting








Grazing George & Sultan before bedtime


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

The start...5:15 AM
And yes, that is exactly what it looked like








First hold...sun coming up








Crew bags...crew bags EVERYWHERE








View climbing to another hold...we were officially "in the woods"






















George








George & Sultan








Getting dark = glow sticks & head lamps








And the best part of all...the finish & completion!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201929225183844&l=3393210430590363417

Can't congratulate Dawn & Dean enough...their horses were in excellent shape both mentally & physically and they are great horse people!

Now...for my speech. Just kidding, there isn't one. Just go crew, volunteer (or better yet ride!) at one of these awesome events. You won't regret it. You're never too young or old to get started...and you most definitely need to put crewing for a 100 mile endurance ride on your bucket list...just don't fall asleep at the finish line and forget where you are :wink: (*guilty*) :lol:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love the different perspective! <3


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

EL6: thanks so much for posting these pictures and the video was exciting!! 

That looks like such fun; I hope I can crew on a 100 mile ride, definately on my bucket list


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I also wanted to add that I'm a little jealous y'all got to hang out! I'd like to meet someone from the forum, someday :>


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> How long did it take you to ride it?


Ride time was 17 hours and 6 minutes. There were also about 4 hours of mandatory hold times, so my butt wasn't in the saddle quite all of those hours. We started at 5:15am saturday and crossed the finish line about 2:20am sunday!!


And EL was fantastic crew. It was so nice to get to meet her, though we didn't have nearly enough time to just sit and chat. Hopefully our paths will cross at some point again in the future!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Hopefully our paths will cross at some point again in the future!


There's no hoping...it WILL happen :wink:


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey Phantom, what is your training like for two months leading up to a 100?

I'm hoping to try a two day - two horse 100 again this fall. Maybe a 2 day - 1 horse hundred next spring. Put the Tevis on my bucket list (if health holds up) - might change that to OD . A lot closer!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

